# Going to caesar creek scouting muskie



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I going to cast everything in my box(65 lures) till my arm falls off, or i catch a muskie or two,four or eight. Going about nine or ten.
fishcrazy


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Tommorow morning lauching at well man.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Might want to launch at the other end of the lake. I was out there last Saturday and the baitfish were really concentrated at the upper end of the lake. The lake down by the dam was devoid of life...we had a hard time even finding any fish on the electronics at that end of the lake. I cast jerkbaits for several hours but couldn't find any takers not even a follow. We eventually gave up on muskie and tried for some crappie or s-eyes and couldn't find them either  By that point we had worked our way down to the dam area and didn't want to trek all the way back to the other end of the lake where the fish seemed to be (the wind was brutal by that point too which wasn't helping). The lake was still too shallow to fish back in Buck Run cove last weekend and that's the spot I really wanted to hit. I should have just waded that area. 

Hope you have better luck,
Steve


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you happen to note the temp of the water there ?? Thanks, Jim


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> Did you happen to note the temp of the water there ?? Thanks, Jim


We were seeing as high as mid to upper 50's at the upper end of the lake. I think we saw lower 50's on the shoreline directly across the lake from Wellman and as low as upper 40s in places that were getting wind swept. We also taked to another guy who reported upper 50's in jonah's run cove but we didn't go back there.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Are the docks out? Thanks...


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Dad says the docks are in at Wellman, not sure about the rest. 

Steve


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the temp report, that tells me I can get into some white bass. At 51 to 55° I almost always locate a school somewhere.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishcrazy, how did the muskie hunt go? And did you notice if the ramps are in all over the lake or just Wellman?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Now that I'm finally registered I'll fill you in. I muskie fished the North pool about 2 hours I think on 4/7/04 . Water was 59deg. at creek mouth. Docks weren't in yet. I had one hit on a 5"Crane and caught a 14" on a #5 Mepps. I went again Saturday afternoon for 4 hours and got skunked. Water temp. had dropped nearly 2 deg. and it was murkier in the creek. I did manage to break a rod tip(my fault),get a couple of backlashes,and nearly hook a couple of squirrels.Not one of my better days.I put in at Compton Road(creek) so I don't know if they had docks in.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad to see you made it here Skipjack. Thanks for the report too.

Steve


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is it's GREAT to have you show up. You were missed  DA KING !!!


----------



## gonfishn (Apr 14, 2004)

Going to hit Cowan Friday and do some gator huntn...With all this rain water clarity at Alum Creek is fair so will do some trolling closer to home...


----------

